
Taiwan to donate 100k masks per week to US - hardmaru
https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3899531
======
pergadad
I don't understand this donation effort. It's not the US that needs help, it's
Peru or Niger or Tajikistan, countries that lack resources and funds and don't
have own production.

Few will die in the US, far more in Rwanda or Guatemala or Papua New Guinea.

~~~
JohnWatsman
Here's an easy tip for trying to understand a claim that you can't justify.
Read the article.

"As Taiwan and the U.S. step up their cooperation on the development of drugs
and vaccines to battle the Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19), Taiwan has pledged to
donate 100,000 face masks per week to the U.S., while the U.S. is reserving
300,000 hazmat suits for Taiwan."

That's literally the first sentence.

